# Recommendations for rat cages??



## Fueazi (Jul 27, 2017)

The cage I have now bars are to wide my older rat fits in it but my new baby rat can get out..  

Where can I buy cheap but good rat cages at that is big enough for 2 rats to where a baby rat can't escape out of?? ;D

If this isn't allowed I'm sorry.


----------



## Fueazi (Jul 27, 2017)

ALSO.. I've been looking up some but they all have wire bottom for the very bottom where the tray is that you take out and clean.. knowing wire bottom is bad for rats feet how will covering them with fleece make it so they can poop and pee in the tray??


----------



## Brittykb (Aug 23, 2017)

Fueazi said:


> ALSO.. I've been looking up some but they all have wire bottom for the very bottom where the tray is that you take out and clean.. knowing wire bottom is bad for rats feet how will covering them with fleece make it so they can poop and pee in the tray??


You could try litter training. 2 days after i got my boys home i got them a litter box and put some bedding in with a few pieces of their poop and they started using it right away and have ever since. But they do not pee in the litter box unfortunately and mines a wire bottom cage. So id say just cover with fleece and get back ups so u can just wash and reuse 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fueazi (Jul 27, 2017)

I was just watching a video on it! I'll try that when I get paid to buy them one. Also do you think 7/8 inch is to big for a baby rat? like to where she could escape? I know she can escape 1 inch & a quarter for sure. There's this amazing cage I wanna get them but the spacing is 7/8 inches.



Brittykb said:


> You could try litter training. 2 days after i got my boys home i got them a litter box and put some bedding in with a few pieces of their poop and they started using it right away and have ever since. But they do not pee in the litter box unfortunately and mines a wire bottom cage. So id say just cover with fleece and get back ups so u can just wash and reuse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

A lot of people will use hardware cloth on the outside of the cage when the bar spacing is too wide, like for baby rats. It isn't too hard to install, and there's an instructional on youtube to help you with the procedure.


----------



## Fueazi (Jul 27, 2017)

Already looked into that as I have a huge cage for my older rat and is enough for 2-3 rats but my younger rat can get through the bars.. and wire mesh would cost A LOT of money to buy at least here it would.



Coffeebean said:


> A lot of people will use hardware cloth on the outside of the cage when the bar spacing is too wide, like for baby rats. It isn't too hard to install, and there's an instructional on youtube to help you with the procedure.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Fueazi I'm a bit confused as to how wire mesh would cost you more than a new cage. My hardware mesh cost ~$15 (this sorta looks like what I bought: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-...mmon-10-ft-x-2-ft-Actual-10-ft-x-2-ft/4780937), and I was able to completely wrap a single CN worth of cage with plenty of mesh to spare!


On the other hand, the cage you posted about in your other post costs over $100 dollars new, and even used ones are usually close in price. So if your looking to save, then wire mesh is definitely cheaper. I don't know where your searching for it, but I've gotten mine from Lowes and Home Depot.



That being said, the CN (critter nation) is an amazing cage and if you have the funds for it, I completely recommend it! Its easy to clean, spacious, and the bar spacing (1/2 inch, small enough to keep in rats of any age) and direction (horizontal, not vertical) make it clear that this was designed with rats in mind. My 4 girls love their CN, and now that I have it, I never want to go back to my previous cages.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I also love Critter Nations. A single is more than enough room for 2 rats, very easily. 

Another wonderful cage is the powder-coated Martins R-680 ( http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/ ) . Very durable and easy to clean, not too expensive and you can move it or place it on top of a desk, whereas a CN is less mobile and is more designed to be a standalone piece of furniture. Martins and CN are both some of the best options for rat cages and they both offer different things for different types of people. I like them both but I like my DCN because it's humongous and looks very nice, and I can sit down with the doors wide open and play with the rats. I think Martins are a bit easier to clean though, because they have fewer nooks and crannies that can get rusty or are difficult to scrub, and you can pretty much just put the whole thing in the shower with hot water to scrub down. If I was planning on using bedding instead of liners I would probably have picked a martins just because the CN comes with shallow pans, and you need to go out and get deeper pans yourself if you plan to use bedding with a CN. Not a big deal, but still. It's something to consider.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I covered a double ferret nation completely in this hardware cloth 
https://m.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-Ac...Egtwfsr5ebUttRMA1JAuI2JzHkYfPtEUaAqk3EALw_wcB

Buying that plus the zip ties cost me just under $30
Although i would suggest attaching it with wire or pipe cleaner instead for a more permanent solution seeing as rats do not like chewing metal but have no issues chewing through zipties


----------



## frugalmommaof2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ordered this one on friday from amazon. Paid $94 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QFMYWQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_NQpVzbNJ55974

So far im loving it and so are my 4 boys

Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

